# post pictures of who you find the most attractive obese person



## idun (Jun 12, 2006)

who do you think is the most attractive male or female with a few extra pounds!?
this is one of my favorites, 

View attachment DSCF0788klein.JPG


View attachment DSCF0552klein.JPG


----------



## idun (Jun 12, 2006)

here are some drawings of coop 

View attachment bigpopcoop's.jpg


View attachment 99-07%20butisitcoop's.jpg


View attachment smokeycoop's.jpg


----------



## Ulysses (Jun 13, 2006)

Great pics. Is there a link i could use to see more of Coop's wonderful art?


----------



## fatlane (Jun 13, 2006)

http://coopstuff.com/


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## mossystate (Jun 13, 2006)

View attachment 6877


my mom calls him Fat Bastard..and my mom is a person...soooooo...we'll go with this one...


----------



## Jane (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't have any BB pics. That lady is phenomenal. My friend saw her avatar and went ape chit!!! Big time!!! He nearly got hit.

Attractive in physical and in spirit. Nice combo. 

We could tear a house DOWN!!!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 13, 2006)

Stupid question for ya...Does it have to be a Dimensions person or can it be any old person?


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 13, 2006)

I am not trying to be a party pooper but can we use a different term besides obese Its just such a negative word.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 13, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> I am not trying to be a party pooper but can we use a different term besides obese Its just such a negative word.



Yeah..that is why I posted my furry lil friend..he won't car if I call him obese.


----------



## Tina (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh, Traci, you are so sweet. Thank you.





I don't really think in terms of fat/thin = attractive. And for me it always has more to do with than looks, so I have no idea. I always did like Brian Dennehy, though.


----------



## idun (Jun 14, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Stupid question for ya...Does it have to be a Dimensions person or can it be any old person?



it can be anyone you like


----------



## idun (Jun 14, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> I am not trying to be a party pooper but can we use a different term besides obese Its just such a negative word.



i'm sorry i did'nt mean to insult anybody


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 14, 2006)

idun said:


> i'm sorry i did'nt mean to insult anybody




You didn't offend I just hate that word! I didn't mean to sound like an ass or anything.


----------



## UberAris (Jun 14, 2006)

:wubu: My beautiful girl friend :wubu:


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jun 14, 2006)

Jane said:


> I don't have any BB pics. That lady is phenomenal. My friend saw her avatar and went ape chit!!! Big time!!! He nearly got hit.
> 
> Attractive in physical and in spirit. Nice combo.
> 
> We could tear a house DOWN!!!!!



*I do!.........* 

View attachment tank 7 comp.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 14, 2006)

What a scrumptious photo of BB!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh gosh, its too hard... they're all most attractive...


----------



## ripley (Jun 15, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> What a scrumptious photo of BB!


 

She always looks so mischievous!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 15, 2006)

Waitaminute... Something's not working right...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 15, 2006)

TFG just has a phenomenol shape, eyes, and lips.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 15, 2006)

And I think that monster is winking at me...


----------



## Jane (Jun 15, 2006)

ripley said:


> She always looks so mischievous!


THAT is what my friend picked up on and went crazy over!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 15, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


>


Fuzzy, you picked some phenomenal women.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> TFG just has a phenomenol shape, eyes, and lips.



Awww.. shucks, TSL.. thank you. 

With your smokey eyes and lovely pouty lips (nevermind your brilliant, sometimes biting wit, intriguing double-jointedness, and inherent sweetness so obvious when you talk about people you love), I think you are one of the most gorgeous girls around these parts.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey, hey, hey.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 15, 2006)

Carrie, sometimes your taste is... questionable.  And thank you, TFG.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm not having good luck here...


----------



## Emma (Jun 16, 2006)

Pick someone threads always make me sadddd.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 16, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Pick someone threads always make me sadddd.



When I saw your name on here as the last poster I was hoping you'd be posting a pic of yourself, Em!


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 16, 2006)

It's no secret that the women of Dimensions are the world's most beautiful! 
:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Emma (Jun 16, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> When I saw your name on here as the last poster I was hoping you'd be posting a pic of yourself, Em!


 
LOL nope! I'll post who i thinks hot when I can find pictures of them  

cindy g
zsalyn
prettyssbbw

Infact you're right. I am the person who I find most attractive! lol SO:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 16, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> *I do!.........*


She sportin' a milk(shake) mustache there?

Thanks, Jane, Egbert, Laura, and Ripley. When I decide between Orson Welles and Marlon Brando, I'll likely weigh in.


----------



## Jes (Jun 16, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> What a scrumptious photo of BB!


I honestly feel I know those boobies better than I know my own!


----------



## GPL (Jun 18, 2006)

I think Jessi is a wonderful person!:smitten: 
What do you think?

GPL. 

View attachment jesje.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> It's no secret that the women of Dimensions are the world's most beautiful!
> :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


You're absolutely right, Mr Clear!
If we'd post pictures of all the lovely ladies in one thread, I fear Conrad will have to deal with enormous bandwidth problems...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 18, 2006)

GPL said:


> I think Jessi is a wonderful person!:smitten:
> What do you think?
> GPL.



Yes, very attractive indeed. And I think this photo shows only a small part of her beauty. Don't forget to update us, when you two have met in person GPL!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 18, 2006)

It's actually going to happen?

COOL!

_Veel geluk!_


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 18, 2006)

That's why I'm posting the avatars. Smaller file sizes, and their kinda in the public domain.







Ah. Much Better!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## GPL (Jun 18, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> It's actually going to happen?
> 
> COOL!
> 
> _Veel geluk!_




Hi Free Thinker and George,

Well, it actually happened!!! 
Wow, she's awesome. So confident with her size and so very sexy:wubu: 
I really hope to meet her again, soon! (Need to try my famous supertight hugs on her ).

Supertight cyberhugs to Jessi-sweetie.
GPL.


----------



## idun (Jun 19, 2006)

euhm... euhmmm .... i.....euhmmm... i...... HAHAHAH
well... euhmmm.... thank you , i had fun yesterday 
your really a sweetheart jeroen


----------



## GPL (Jun 19, 2006)

See! Jessica is stumbling! lol...
I was also stumbling Jessi, when I saw you!!

Supertight hugs, GPL.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 19, 2006)

(((((((((((((( Jessie, Jeroen )))))))))))))))))) (Squeezing you two together).

Glad to hear you two had a good time together! And thank you for 
updating us! Maybe this is the start of more? 

Thanks,

George


----------



## Jes (Jun 19, 2006)

GPL said:


> I think Jessi is a wonderful person!:smitten:
> What do you think?
> 
> GPL.


well, i can't really base her being wonderful on her boobies...maybe YOU can, GPL.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 19, 2006)

*Dawn:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/image.php?u=2655&dateline=1144002890&type=profile

*Darlene Cates:* http://www.nndb.com/people/956/000043827/darlene-cates.jpg

*Heather:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/image.php?u=21&dateline=1128030063&type=profile

*PrettySSBBW:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=6873&stc=1&d=1150227159

*Donnaalicious:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=4784&stc=1&d=1143763069

*Anna:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=5765&d=1146957352

*Stacie:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=6812&stc=1&d=1150078964

*Toodles:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/image.php?u=20&dateline=1150242150&type=profile

*Saucywench:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/image.php?u=5&dateline=1140389912&type=profile

*Carrie:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/image.php?u=291&dateline=1144693873&type=profile

*Cat:* http://www.catay.com/collections.jpg

*Melissa:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=6089&stc=1&d=1148149647

*Melonie:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=6968&stc=1&d=1150597740

*Rhonda:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=6826&stc=1&d=1150092986

*Jamie:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/image.php?u=103&dateline=1140311525&type=profile

*LovelyOne:* http://f3.yahoofs.com/mingle/4332f241z588d620e/profile/__sr_/91fb.jpg?mgoa3lEBffmirILu

*Cre:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=4745&stc=1&d=1143642926

*BB:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=6906&stc=1&d=1150332641

*Fuchsia:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/image.php?u=67&dateline=1144003220&type=profile

*Destiny:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=6698&stc=1&d=1149812743

*BBHCgirl:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/image.php?u=3186&dateline=1150057504&type=profile

*Cute Obese Girl:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/image.php?u=171&dateline=1135608422&type=profile

*Chicklets:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/image.php?u=434&dateline=1128305697&type=profile

*Ashley:* http://myspace-007.vo.llnwd.net/00809/70/04/809494007_m.jpg

*Latina:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=6456&stc=1&d=1149089984

*Buffie:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/image.php?u=382&dateline=1128316872&type=profile














































*Note #1:* The images that are actually showing are the only images that cooperated with me...

*Note #2:* If I left anyone out, due know that I had to do this so many times, and it still didn't work to my liking.. there are so many more, but I got tired of only a certain amount of images thing.... *sigh*

*Note #3:* Yes, it is impossible to pick just one, or a few, for that matter. Especially with all the beautiful women on here.


----------



## Barnes (Jun 20, 2006)

I think Kim Locke is the most beautiful person ever. I dont think she's obese but she's a Layne Bryant model and a spokesperson for size acceptance. <3


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 20, 2006)

Me..because I'm hot and no one ever picks me..lol..it's all about the self love here.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

We were just waiting for you to accept your beauty.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 20, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> We were just waiting for you to accept your beauty.


I've always accepted my beauty..I'm just waiting on y'all to clue into my hotness 

LOL


----------



## idun (Jun 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> well, i can't really base her being wonderful on her boobies...maybe YOU can, GPL.



i agree, and plus it's a really ugly photo of me..
not that this one is much better hahah 

View attachment jesss2klein.JPG


----------



## mossystate (Jun 20, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I've always accepted my beauty..I'm just waiting on y'all to clue into my hotness
> 
> LOL



Aw..pumpkin...*L*..I know that I skimmed to see if anyone posted me..yes, it is very pathetic, but I was feeling needy..*L*..some people just have no clue...*W*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 20, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Aw..pumpkin...*L*..I know that I skimmed to see if anyone posted me..yes, it is very pathetic, but I was feeling needy..*L*..some people just have no clue...*W*


I love you and all your vegetable-ness Mo


----------



## mossystate (Jun 20, 2006)

Just for you MM...heh


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 20, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Just for you MM...heh


Monique, you really need to see a a poidiatrist about those onions on your feet. 
Good thing you don't have corns!

-Rusty
(And, punning aside, you could give a fellow a foot fetish with pics like that. Or a vegetable fetish. Or a lot of things. ;-) )


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 20, 2006)

She is quite attractive! 

View attachment me12-2.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Jun 21, 2006)

This is my most fabulous girlie friend Misse! The brain of a scientist, the look of a goddess and the shopping habit of Ivana Trump! That's why I love her! 

View attachment MissMisseResizedPic.jpg


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 22, 2006)

Buffie said:


> This is my most fabulous girlie friend Misse! The brain of a scientist, the look of a goddess and the shopping habit of Ivana Trump! That's why I love her!




She is a hottie, Buff.


----------



## truth38 (Jul 7, 2006)

Sorry guys, I was trying to post a picture of the actress, author, and comedian Mo'nique but I just cannot get it to work. 
Anyway, she is beautiful, sexy, and so confident!


----------

